# billystix tarpon rod in action



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

hi **** guys
thought you might like to see a custom billystix "poonstix"in action on a 150# tarpon let me know what you think.and yes it is a "spiralstix"
stix


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice pictures! Rod looks good too!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Spiral rods have been around for at least 90 years. They gained the name "acid wrapped" rods and the reason for that is funny - at least a bit of worthless trivia - The term originated on the West Coast when one proponent of the wrap, rod builder Jim Racela, was asked if he was on "acid" when he wrapped his rod in spiral fashion. The name stuck.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

SCOTT
IN MY PURSUITT OF LEARING THE LEGEND OF THE SPIRAL WAS QUITE A BIT DIFFERENT THAN THAT, THE ACID ROD IS A CALI FORINIA TERM BUT IT IS NOT THE TRUE NAME OF THE ORIGINATOR OF THE SPIRAL, THE SPIRAL WAS FIRST BROUGHT TO LIGHT IN 1909 BUT NOT IN CALIFORINIA AND WAS NOT AN ACID ROD.BUT NON THE LESS IT IS BY FAR THE VERY BEST ROD BUILT BY ANY ROD BUILDER ANY WHERE ANY TIME ANY PLACE.
STIX


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Reason?*

What is the reasoning behind running the eyes this way?


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Those Gause Built boats are freakin awesome.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

billystix said:


> SCOTT
> IN MY PURSUITT OF LEARING THE LEGEND OF THE SPIRAL WAS QUITE A BIT DIFFERENT THAN THAT, THE ACID ROD IS A CALI FORINIA TERM BUT IT IS NOT THE TRUE NAME OF THE ORIGINATOR OF THE SPIRAL, THE SPIRAL WAS FIRST BROUGHT TO LIGHT IN 1909 BUT NOT IN CALIFORINIA AND WAS NOT AN ACID ROD.BUT NON THE LESS IT IS BY FAR THE VERY BEST ROD BUILT BY ANY ROD BUILDER ANY WHERE ANY TIME ANY PLACE.
> STIX


I don't think I ever said that that the "acid rod" was the "true name of the originator of the spiral" - if you read my post I said it "gained" the term "acid rod". Which to me, implies it got it later as a causal term for the rod and I did mention it got the name from the "west coast" - i.e. California.

Couple questions, with the line going off to one side of the rod, does it cause an uneven loading of the reel? When I spool a reel if the line doesn't stay straight in front of the reel this happens. Also, at some point, the guides have to go against the spine of the rod don't they? Doesn't the line tend to load up against one side of the guides on the side? Also, if this has been around so long and is so great, how come everybody doesn't use them? Obviously, it looks a little funny but I can't help but think if it is such a hot idea, everybody would be going to it - all the time? Especially after 90+ years since they were invented. Just my questions.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

hi scott
good question"why doesnt evreryone use them" if they are so great?
could be the same question as why doesnt all men love red heads?? now in your first thoughts you already in your mind set have condemed the spiral because you ""think"" it will do something that it will not do.
so it takes someone like myself to hammer the point across to get you to try it, then after you try it you come back and thank me for putting you on to such a great rod :cheers: as long as i have been building the spiral i can truly tell you that i have had many doubters and todate i have only had 1 person to tell me he just did not like the spiral, not bad after all these years and of course i will not tell you or anyone how many i have built, but i can say this if the spiral is built correctly and it takes time and effort then you have built a maserpiece, i would be more than happy to challenge you to give it a try, and i feel if you are up front and honest you to will see and feel the difference right away.
"""000""" rod twist no rod roll reel always remains up right during a fight, now a normal rod will roll to the left leaving you with line on the blank and leave you trying to keep the reel upright not so with the spiral, hook it to a submarine, line will never touch the blank reel will remain on top of the reel seat at all times, you can hook a 40# or bigger fish and relax your grip on the reel and it will remain in an upright position never wanting to roll over on the left.
the tourney guys just ordered 2 more for the team that makes 8 sounds like might be kinda righth:h: dont want to offened you my friend just want you to know i truly believe in what i do, and what i do is build one of the finest fishing rods fished the "billystix custom spiralstix" give me a call sometime, i would love to chat with you.352-377-5894 or visit me at www.billystix.com
tight lines
stix


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

billystix said:


> hi scott
> good question"why doesnt evreryone use them" if they are so great?
> could be the same question as why doesnt all men love red heads?? now in your first thoughts you already in your mind set have condemed the spiral because you ""think"" it will do something that it will not do.
> so it takes someone like myself to hammer the point across to get you to try it, then after you try it you come back and thank me for putting you on to such a great rod :cheers: as long as i have been building the spiral i can truly tell you that i have had many doubters and todate i have only had 1 person to tell me he just did not like the spiral, not bad after all these years and of course i will not tell you or anyone how many i have built, but i can say this if the spiral is built correctly and it takes time and effort then you have built a maserpiece, i would be more than happy to challenge you to give it a try, and i feel if you are up front and honest you to will see and feel the difference right away.
> ...


Trust me, no offense taken or intended by my post. Just wondering and having questions about it. Thanks for the response.

PS - I hate fishing that pass.... not for me!!!! Used to do it and long ago gave it up for hunting on the beach. That's more my style.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

that is the PTTS series tourney which is the Pro Tarpon Tournament series and it is by far the best tarpon tournament series on teh planet. All of the best tarpon fishermen from florida fish it and I loved watching the events. Check it out on line and yes that Gause boat is the bomb!! it costs $125K but it is the ultimate tarpon and bay boat!!! If you want to run the bays and run offshore that is teh machine! Hopefully 1 day i will own one!


----------

